# Success after tubal reversal??



## hissie

Would like to hear from anyone who has had a successful pregnancy after having tubal reversal surgery.

At the moment, I'm trying to work out my fertility options; either reversal or IVF. I'm 35, so am trying to move quickly.

Any info, advice, experiences would be appreciated


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Hissie  

I had a tubal reversal in 2004 and got pregnant in 2005. Unfortunatly I miscarried early.

I got pregnant again in the October and the baby was found to be ectopic I end up having my right tube removed.

Are you getting it done on the NHS or privately? Personally if you are paying privately you'd be better off going for IVF. There have been success stories on here and you do have at least a chance every month but one of the drawback to the surgery is ectopics as the embryos have a habit of getting stuck on the join where the tubes have been sewn back together. The surgery is major which requires a large bikini line cut and you have a recovery period of 6-12 weeks. Also it depends whether you had clips or rings when your sterilisation procedure was originally done, you will lose some tube as they have to cut the dead tissue away so they're shorter. A normal fallopian tube is about 10cm long but after a reversal it can be anything down to 7cm long which can still cause problems conceiving, as a 'Normal' tube can catch an egg from the other side but if it's shorter it won't be able to reach that far. It also depends as well on how long you'd been sterilised for on how successful it will be.

Do think carefully about it.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## hissie

Thanks for the repy Vikki.

I'm sure whether the treatment would be funded or private. I've got an appointment to see a gynecologist next month, so will hopefully have some sort of idea then.

I think my tubal ligation was a success, haven't had any problems to speak of, but I guess noone is aware of what state the tubes are in except a specialist.

I'm keeping my options open at the moment.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Wishing you best of luck hissie


----------



## Helen J

Hi Hissie

Just to give you another prospective.  I had my tubes clipped in December 2003.  I had the reversal done privately in June 2006.  I found out I was pregnant in December of last year and the baby is due in August.  I've had no complications.  I am also 35 years of age.  My husband and I decided that we did not want to go down the IVF route and with advice from my doctor decided that tubal reversal would be the better option.  There is a higher risk of ectopic pregnancy but it was a risk we were willing to take as we paid one amount of money and then had a chance every month.  At the end of the day the decision is entirely up to you and your partner but it is a difficult one.  I hope you are succussful which ever way you decide to go and if I can help anymore please PM me and I will do my best to answer any questions.

Good luck.

Helen


----------



## hissie

Hi & thank you Helen. I kinda of the same mind as you I think. At least with a reversal you get a chance every month, IVF is very expensive and there's no garuntee of pregnancy.

I'm going to see a gynecologist next month, so I'm going to put the 2 options to him and see what he says. If I'm fertile and my partner hasn't got problems, I think I may opt for a reversal.


----------



## hissie

Out of interest, has anyone had reversal surgery funded?


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yes I was funded by NHS Grampian   But not all primary care trusts will as it's not an operation thats done on demand.


----------



## hissie

Thanks for that info Vikki. It's something else to look into when I visit the gynecologist


----------



## missmoonlight

hi 
i had a reversal may 2006 and im now expecting due sept 10th.im also 35..worth every penny spent.


----------



## hissie

missmoonlight said:


> hi
> i had a reversal may 2006 and im now expecting due sept 10th.im also 35..worth every penny spent.


Brilliant Missmoonlight, that's great news and very positive.

I sometime wonder why tubal ligation surgery is offered so freely when it's clear that ladies have a change of heart.

I'm really crossing my fingers here. I'm not the luckiest of people, but maybe it's my turn


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Hissie
I have just had the sterilization reversal operation in May 07 .. I was originally sterilized in Mar 03..
I did try the IVF route Feb 06 which failed and wish i had just gone for the operation now as found IVF very stressful and painful it really effected me emotionally. 
At least with the reversal operation you get to try every month...My surgeon advised if you have been clipped it has high success rates as much as 70%...
I had to pay for the operation..I had it done at the Nuffield Brentwood stayed in hospital for 2 days and so far have had 5 weeks off work (got 1 more off) 
If you want any more info please just ask..

Jayne
xxx


----------



## Louise29

Hi girls

Im also in the same situation. I was sterilised in 2001 and looked into reversal a couple of years ago. I was told that IVF was best option as DH has poor mobility sperm. We took the advice and had 2 rounds of tx, 1st egg share (donated all eggs) 2nd my own cycle BFN. I am now wondering whether to go for a reversal. My DH results were an improvement last time. We can only afford one more round of tx, which is why Im thinking reversal then keep trying. I just dont know what to do for the best. 

If anyone has any success stories when DH has poor mobility then I would love to hear them.

Thanks

Louise xx


----------

